# New old Guy Kohler problem



## 11Bravo (Sep 19, 2017)

The generator in question is a 14.5 CCO 135017. This Yanmar powered unit came out of Area 51 after my Son won a Govt. auction for $140. That was about 13 years ago, and after I repaired a seized piston it worked well. It now has an issue so it is back with me. Now the question;
After sitting for about 8 months he tried to start it. Fired up but wouldn't keep running after you let off the start switch. You could keep it running by manually holding the fuel solenoid open. He brought it back to me as he figures this 70 year old disabled vet is bored, that's truly a joke. 
I tested the 12V relays and they do work out of the harness I'm also worried about the generating part of the system, but figured it needs to run by itself first.
Heck the Diesels in the Army shut down with just a cable pull, not all this electric stuff.
Thanks all for any input
Wayne


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Carburetor ?

Hey, how did you start a new thread with your first post?

Mine seem to go into MODERATION....and there they sit............


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Uh, bad fuel solenoid or wiring feeding it? Can you read voltage across the coil at the solenoid when it's starting? Is the coil open? Sorry, just asking the obvious.


----------



## 11Bravo (Sep 19, 2017)

exmar said:


> Uh, bad fuel solenoid or wiring feeding it? Can you read voltage across the coil at the solenoid when it's starting? Is the coil open? Sorry, just asking the obvious.


That I'll do tomorrow, I also want to check a few spots for 12V while it's cranking as this unit is supposed to get a 12V Flash on each start. During the crank 120V is supposed to switch another relay, I'm not getting that 120V either. 
I would really like to fix this unit for my Son, his wife and my Granddaughters. During the Sandy storm he ran it for 11 day's while I only had to run my little 3KW MEP set for 5 day's. 
Thank You


----------



## 11Bravo (Sep 19, 2017)

After just a short while I found the problem. It was the slip rings and the brushes. Parts are on order and if this works it would cost only $127 to get another 1700 hours out of it. Fingers crossed


----------

